

Vim Plugins You Should Know About, Part IV: snipmate.vim - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-snipmate-vim/

======
oliveoil
Because all text editors were created equal, it should be mentioned that a
similar plugin exists for emacs:

<http://code.google.com/p/yasnippet/>

------
aditya
Wow. The entire series is worth reading. surround and matchit are awesome as
well.

The only other plugins I'm using are rails.vim, and git-vim. Tried fuzzyfinder
but couldn't get it to work.

What are your favorite plugins?

~~~
mileszs
I probably use the plugin 'tComment' more than any other plugin. It toggles
code comments, based on filetype. I often try to toggle comments by hitting
'gc' on machines that don't have that ability. Very simple, but has quickly
become indispensable.

I keep a list of links to things related to Vim, and the list of plugins I use
is at the very bottom, if you're interested: <http://mileszs.github.com/>

~~~
mun2mun
I use NERD_Commenter for code comment.But tComment also looks good.

------
jamesbritt
"Without snippets you’d have to type this out every time"

Well, no. You'd write your own function to insert that text and map it to some
key sequence.

Now, snipmate may make the addition and maintenance of such helper functions
much nicer, but if people are really typing the same stuff over and over
they're missing out on a key value of a programmable editor, not just lacking
a plugin.

------
jcw
If you use snipmate, I'd recommend also installing superTab:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1643>

Now when you hit <tab>, vim will know whether to add a snipmate snippet or use
autocompletion. Works great.

------
321abc
The snippet plugin with the most features at present seems to be xptemplate:

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2611>

There's a pretty interesting screencast about it here:

<http://vimeo.com/4449258>

